# Linkbutton beim Klick ändern!



## Tamaros (30. April 2005)

Hi,
also mein Problem ist das ich einen Linkbutton erstellen will und wenn man da rauf klicks dann soll ein anderes Bild kommen wie z.B. das die schrift bisschen versetzt ist so dass es eingedrückt scheint!

Ich hab bis jetzt hier nur was gelesen das wen man mit der Maus drüber fährt sich da was ändert aber das willl ich NICHT

Hoffe ihr könnt mir das helfen und es ist auch nicht so viel und kompliziert, denn ich hab davon nich so den Plan, weis noch nicht mal ob ich hier richtig bin )

Ok warte auf eure Antworten


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. April 2005)

Du kannst dir eine Grafik erstellen, die mit einem Link versehen und dann mit den Javascript Event-Handlern arbeiten. Auf SelfHTML gibt es Beispiele dafür. (onClick und onMouseUp)

Und gewöhn dir doch bitte an, verständliche Sätze zu schreiben. Lies dir deine Beiträge nochmal durch, bevor du sie abschickst. Ich hatte Mühe zu verstehen, was du eigentlich willst. Konsequentere Groß- und Kleinschreibung wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tamaros (30. April 2005)

Naja das ist ja schon ganz net!
Ich wollte aber selber Button erstellen in PS meinetwegen! Hätt ich veilleicht dazuschreiben sollen!
Trotzdem Danke!

Ich versteh mein Text klar und deutlich (mit ein bisschen überlegen!)!

Hmm... naja andere Vorschläge?


----------



## akrite (30. April 2005)

...Du kannst natürlich für alle Fälle link, :visited. :active, :hover) unterschiedliche Buttons bauen und sie dann per CSS "einbauen" aber das bedeutet auch mehr Download...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. April 2005)

Ja Tamaros, das war genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Eigene Grafik erstellen und dann mit Event-Handler versehen, sodass es durch eine andere Grafik ausgetauscht wird.
Soweit ich weiß, kann man aber auch in GIFs Event-Handler einbauen.

akrite: Ich denke nicht, dass das so funktioniert, wie er es sich gedacht hat.


----------



## Tamaros (1. Mai 2005)

Ja naja also ich kann ja mal ein beispiel bringen!

En Kumpel aus meine Klasse hat das auch schon gemacht, konnte mir das auch nicht so recht erklären das ichs verstanden hätte und wie andere sagen gehört er zu OpenSource-Bewegung an

Ok also auf http://www.sce-lan.de ist das was ich meine. Gästebuch-->eintragen--> und wenn man dann auf eintragen oder Vorschau geht dann wist ihr was ich meine!

Ihr köntt euch ja auch mal den Quelltext anschaun aber ich seh das net so richtig durch!

Ich hoffe auch das das irgendwie auch einfache und mit weniger QT funktioniert.
Also vielleicht mit JS oder CSS oder besser noch mit HTML(so wie das onMouseOver)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2005)

Nun ja, er hat einem Input-Feld eine Hintergrundgrafik gegeben. Das ist alles der Zauberei.


----------



## Tamaros (1. Mai 2005)

Naja ich hab gestern nochmal im netz gekuckt! und hab auch was gefunden:

<html>
<head>
<title>Anderes Image bei klick</title>
</head>
<script language="javascript1.2">
<!--
img01=new Image()
img01.src="a.jpg"
img02=new Image()
img02.src="b.gif"
//-->
</script>
<body>
<a href="#"
onMousedown="document.images['example'].src='a.jpg'"
onMouseup="document.images['example'].src='b.gif'">
<img src="b.gif" name="example" border=1>
</a>
</body>
</html>



naja und so hab ich mir das halt vorgestellt! http://www.tamaros  kuks euch mal an!
Funktioniert wunderbar Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Popp (23. Mai 2005)

ok krass ich beschreibs dir noch mal zum mit meiseln alles ganz einfach 
du must dir nur erstmal eine klasse definieren und zwar in css das machste so 


```
<style type="text/css">
 .button
   {background-image:url(../Bilder/button.jpg);
    width:118px;
    height:20px;
    border:0px solid #DDDDDD;
    font-size:9px;
    font-family:Verdana,sans-serif;
    color:#FFFFFF;
    text-align:left;
    padding-left:10px;
    padding-right:100px;
    }
</style>
```

in der zeile fügst du dein bild ein {background-image:url(../Bilder/button.jpg);
dann machst du dir ein 

```
<Form>
<input class="button" type="Submit" value="Eintrag">  
</Form>
```
und schon haste deine eigene button grafik  ;-)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Mai 2005)

Popp, bitte an die Netiquette halten, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke.


----------

